
Firebug May Die Soon - twapi
http://browserfame.com/349/firebug-dead-soon
======
mooism2
Some of the drop-off in use is due to Christmas, possibly all of it. The
reduced use only started two weeks ago, but is more marked than the previous
year. We won't know for sure for another week or two.

~~~
dalke
We do know. Go to [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/firebug/stati...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/firebug/statistics/?last=365) and select a custom range
starting 2010-12-01 and ending now.

You can see that the dip then is almost identical to the one now. In fact, it
was a bit bigger then!

The author of the post knows zilch about trend analysis - it's only link bait.

~~~
mooism2
The dip this xmas looked bigger to me. _shrug_

~~~
dalke
Turns out you're right. There apparently was a bug in the usage stats at
Mozilla. See [http://blog.mozilla.com/addons/2012/01/04/issue-corrected-
wi...](http://blog.mozilla.com/addons/2012/01/04/issue-corrected-with-add-on-
usage-stats/) .

> * Unfortunately, active daily user statistics since December 16, 2011 are
> approximately 33% lower than they should be and cannot be corrected due to
> lost logs.*

The underreporting lasted for 2.5 weeks.

